# Epson's New Home Theater Projectors Deliver Bang for Buck



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

CE Week 2016 was a launching pad for several buzz-worthy products including four new great looking Epson home theater projectors. The new Pro Cinema 6040UB and 4040 and the Home Cinema 5040UB and 5040Ube were debuted at the New York City event, rounding-out a solid allotment of offerings from Epson this model year.

Epson’s four new projectors fall just below Epson’s high-end LS10000 and LS9600 offerings at price points that most buyers will find much more palatable ($2,699 - $3,999). Much like JVC’s projector models, the Pro Cinema 6040UB and Pro Cinema 4040 are 1080p projectors that use pixel shift to create the illusion of a sharper and more well defined picture. Epson calls this tech “4K Enhancement Technology.” Both projectors can accept 4K UHD signals laced with High Dynamic Range (HDR) and Wide Color Gamut (WCG) material. The projectors can deliver up to 2,500 lumens and present a claimed 1,000,0000:1 dynamic contrast ratio.

"With mesmerizing resolution, up to a million-to-one dynamic contrast ratio and a full range of premium cinema features, the new Pro Cinema projectors are nothing short of amazing," said Rodrigo Catalan, senior product manager, Projectors, Epson America. "Moreover, the flagship Pro Cinema 6040UB offers a level of performance that challenges any 4K projector currently available on the market. Viewers will enjoy stunning quality 4K UHD movies whether delivered from a UHD Blu-ray disk or streaming services."

I had an opportunity to demo a professionally calibrated 6040UB operating in near-perfect dark conditions at CE Week, and the experience was quite impressive. The projector is capable of creating a deliciously balanced image with excellent levels of brightness. The Epson crew had a calibrated Sony VPL-VW665ES in the same room for instant direct comparisons. Considering a price difference of nearly $10,000, the Epson 6040UB looked great next to Sony’s true 4K darling. Sony’s image was slightly more saturated and rich, but I would hardly be dissatisfied with Epson’s image in my own home theater. If your budget has you looking in the $3,000 to $4,000 range, then definitely give the 6040UB a look. Both projectors are available through Epson’s authorized installation dealers.










_A front and backside look at Epson’s new 5040UB._​

The Home Cinema 5040Ube and 5040UB (sold direct online) also feature 4K Enhancement along with full 4K HDR and WCG signal compatibility, but slide-in at slightly lower price points. These two projectors are nearly identical the Pro Cinema offerings with the added advantage (5040UBe) of wireless HDMI functionality across four input devices. 

All four projectors replace the UB Series' standard manual zoom with a motorized zoom lens and lens memory (10 positions). This is huge for buyers looking to take advantage of switching between cinemascope and 16:9 aspect ratios. They also feature new optical engines and auto iris technology.

All four projectors will be available in August at the following pricing:

6040UB: $3,999 (MSRP)
4040: $2,699 (MSRP)
5040UB: $3,299 (MSRP)
5040UB: $2,999 (MSRP)

_Image Credit: Epson_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wowser, now were talking! Gotta love technology!

Now I really want to see what JVC & Panasonic are going to come out with.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you get a chance to see the Epson Pro L1100U Projector? I am thinking this might be what I need, but I haven't seen any prices yet.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Did you get a chance to see the Epson Pro L1100U Projector? I am thinking this might be what I need, but I haven't seen any prices yet.


Unfortunately, no. They only had one model up and running. The L1100U was on display, though. They are impressive/robust looking projectors!

Epson always has a large presence at CEDIA... which I plan on attending... I'm sure they'll have it on full display there!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Where is CEDIA going to be this year?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Where is CEDIA going to be this year?


CEDIA 2016 will take place on September 13-17 at the Kay Bailey Hutchison Convention Center in Dallas.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Some great BBQ around those parts...

trust me! ;-)


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems to hit a sweet spot on the performance/price curve.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

dschlic1 said:


> Seems to hit a sweet spot on the performance/price curve.


Absolutely... was nice to see it running fully calibrated without any clear drive / frame interpolation engaged. I'll be curious to see where its street price falls.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Really nice to see lens memory showing up in more models. With 10 settings, that could be a winner for use with all the "almost 2.4:1" modes like 2.35, 2.39, etc. These are definitely worth a look for CIH setups.


----------

